
Ember. Your best bet - Mc_Big_G
https://medium.com/@alvincrespo/ember-your-best-bet-b5cd7275dc84
======
ezekg
I've been using Ember for the past few years, and while I like it, I almost
always use React when dealing with realtime components; Ember just doesn't
handle frequent component updates very well. I have even resorted to embedding
React components _inside_ Ember components to get performance gains.

For example, performance went from ~4 FPS per re-render of a realtime Ember
component (absolutely terrible) to 60+ FPS by writing the _exact_ same
component in React and embedding it into the Ember component. I'm not sure
where the bottleneck was, as debugging Ember performance is quite a headache.

You also have to buy into _a lot_ of conventions, especially if you're using
Ember Data, and those are not always easy to buy into.

If I was starting a new front-end project that was non-trivial, I would likely
use React even though I do like Ember quite a lot.

